# Best brush for outer V/crease?



## Vicky88 (Jan 20, 2007)

I need a brush to do the outer v/crease... I have the 222 but I find it too big?

Any recommendations? Doesn't have to be MAC!


----------



## MacMonster (Jan 20, 2007)

I use a 275, but my mother swears by the 272 cause it's smaller and gives her more control. I'm a blend freak anyway so I don't have issues with application neatness unless it's eyeliner.


----------



## ette (Jan 20, 2007)

219!!


----------



## SELFstyled (Jan 21, 2007)

I agree, the 219 works wonderfully!


----------



## depecher (Jan 21, 2007)

I have:
219: ok but it is really for a narrow line.
272: good but I find that I get out of control with this one. I am NOT a morning person and have gone wild with it if I am not careful. Yikes!!
222: My absolute LOVE. It just takes practice.


----------



## mzreyes (Jan 21, 2007)

219!!!! then blend blend blend with the 224 or 217


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 21, 2007)

i use the 219.


----------



## eowyn797 (Jan 21, 2007)

if you're not hellbent on it being MAC, Stila #2...OMG<3.


----------



## jenii (Jan 21, 2007)

I have small eyes, so I use the 219.


----------



## MacMonster (Jan 23, 2007)

maybe I should get one of those  I'm am artist though in general so I might just have a controlled hand for the larger ones.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Perhaps! I love the 222 for blending, but for application I find it too difficult. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But at least this gives me an excuse to go to MAC!


----------



## ebonyannette (Jan 24, 2007)

I must be crazy but I swear by my 213 and 224. Also sometimes its not the brush but the way you hold it do you have any of the SE brushes? 
I use the 213 and hold it at an angle and then hold it at the other angle to create the V  then I blend with my 224.

I think SE brushes sometimes are easier to maneuver for us who are learning to blend IMO.


----------



## BlahWah (Jan 24, 2007)

^ I also use the 213se for my crease work (whenever I do, since being Asian I don't really have a crease 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).  The 219 is too narrow and picks up too much product (for me, anyway).  With the 213 I can gently pat the shadow on the area I want it, then blend with the 217.  I can also do a sharper crease or a softer one, depending on how I angle the brush.  It works for the outer v too, but I'll use the 219 to define it more if I want to that day.  HTH!


----------

